# Krusty instrumental rock guitar-laden in the red amps smokin at 11, nowaday please??



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Was is very very(neologism needed) intense, furious, hard grinding riffs, instrumental rock that border sludge, Imagine Coloured Balls on the steroid of nowaday, what is the news bands whit this formula, name instrumental rock band that reeks insane power cords, progressive, heavy beyond heavy, bass heavy too, hard hiting drummer.

Those these kinds of bands still exist nowaday as we speak, the spiritual son of Coloured Balls, who focus on instrumental laden guitar mish-mash of fury?

:tiphat:


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

By "instrumental rock band" do you mean "without vocals?" Because I can't think of many bands that fit that description that don't have vocalists. Perhaps the closest I can think of is Pelican, but they're not always "intense, furious, and heavy" (they have a lot of post-rock vibes to them).


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> By "instrumental rock band" do you mean "without vocals?" Because I can't think of many bands that fit that description that don't have vocalists. Perhaps the closest I can think of is Pelican, but they're not always "intense, furious, and heavy" (they have a lot of post-rock vibes to them).


I know Pelican, love there debut more than other releases I have them all, but I'm looking for rocker format more than prog instrumental, but I wish to thank you for this posting contribution, do you know from England Zonderhof, there an heavy sludge-rolls bands, there good , once again I like there first demo and album but find there recent release too math rock= neo-proggy?


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> I know Pelican, love there debut more than other releases I have them all, but I'm looking for rocker format more than prog instrumental, but I wish to thank you for this posting contribution, do you know from England Zonderhof, there an heavy sludge-rolls bands, there good , once again I like there first demo and album but find there recent release too math rock= neo-proggy?


Well that's the thing, I don't know of many rocker bands without vocals. Is it OK if they have vocals? Have you heard High on Fire? You might dig them. I haven't heard/heard of Zonderhof.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Earth is what you are looking for


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

^ Earth is definitely a good one. Forgot about them.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Earth is what you are looking for


Yes buddy I'm aware of Earth extracapsular extraction, Low frequencies, and I use to had the third one, but did not hear them all beyond this point, how are later Earth album like what thee best later EARTH


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> ^ Earth is definitely a good one. Forgot about them.


What about Fleshpress from Finland all-instrumental Behemot darken in black ink


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Link Wray is the godfather of raunchy rock instrumentals.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Link Wray is the godfather of raunchy rock instrumentals.


I fully agree to this statement sir :tiphat:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

RANDY HOLDEN "POPULATION 2"

He used 12 amps with Blue Cheer.

Wanted to have the same big sound with Population but the engineer said it wasn't feasible for the studio, so he used a car amp and 12 oval car speakers!

It goes without saying that randy was not at all pleased with the end result.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> What about Fleshpress from Finland all-instrumental Behemot darken in black ink


Haven't heard of them. Have you heard Swans? You'd probably dig them if you haven't. Their early stuff was very noisy/punky, but they got much grander, more post-rock/proggy as they went on. How about Triptykon? They were made up of ex-members of Celtic Frost and Hellhammer. Heavy as hell band. Both bands have vocals, but I'd still say are more about that musical intensity.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Haven't heard of them. Have you heard Swans? You'd probably dig them if you haven't. Their early stuff was very noisy/punky, but they got much grander, more post-rock/proggy as they went on. How about Triptykon? They were made up of ex-members of Celtic Frost and Hellhammer. Heavy as hell band. Both bands have vocals, but I'd still say are more about that musical intensity.


Triptykon is a good band, but Swans? Much too repetitive and bereft of creative ideas.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Red Terror said:


> Triptykon is a good band, but Swans? Much too repetitive and bereft of creative ideas.


I'm not a big Swans fan myself, but deprofundis might dig them (and I was thinking more of their earlier, more noise-rock/punk stuff).


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Swans is a f---n great band, its a minimalist vibe so of course there is repetition. Does not so much fit the OP though.

No one mentioned Sunn 0))), the successor to 90s Earth

Also a number of fringe Black Metal acts with little or no vocals


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Also


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A bit more complex, but still aggressive.


----------

